# congrats to BIG MIKE



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I ran into Big Mike today on Navarre Pier dressed way to nice to be out fishing. As it turns out the Big Guy was getting ready to get married. I just wanted to say Best wishes to you and your new Bride and have a safe and incredible time diving on your honeymoon. We look forward to some great reports when you return. And I cant wait to stick some fish with you in the future!!!! UGLY


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike congrats on your marriage !!! The flatties will be here when you get back. Just hope the water clears up soon.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

They had a wonderful beach wedding.

He only threw at three pompano during the service and yelled Ling twice.

Cheapskate made us bring our own sand fleas though. All he provided was shrimp.....


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Big Mike,Congrads on the marriage,I hope you and your wife have a great time on your Honeymoon,I hope the seas are smooth and the waters clear,see you soon.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Fellas! I missed so many post while I was gone that I almost didn't even see this one for me. Everything went great...Perfect wedding at the beach and an awesome Honeymoon cruise! I can't wait to get back to my fishing but I still have a dreaded move and getting settled in. Being responsible really stinks sometimes. Won't be too long before I post another report though....I'm getting the fever!!


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> I ran into Big Mike today on Navarre Pier dressed way to nice to be out fishing. As it turns out the Big Guy was getting ready to get married. I just wanted to say Best wishes to you and your new Bride and have a safe and incredible time diving on your honeymoon. We look forward to some great reports when you return. And I cant wait to stick some fish with you in the future!!!! UGLY


Thanks Ugly1...We had an awesome wedding and a blast on the Honeymoon :thumbup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Big MIke, 
Now that the honeymoon is over, ya got to get back to work !!! and that means hunting that 30"er flounder !!!


----------

